# Quality Facebook Apps?



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

So the normal Facebook app is slow and bugs you to constantly sync your contacts. And it drains battery unless you turn off all notifications. 
Friend caster is ok but it's had some bugs lately and recent updates don't fix it. Plus you can't send private message and even if you have push notifications on they only notify you when you open the app. What do you guys use?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rycheme (Jul 20, 2011)

I've been pretty happy with friendcaster.


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

Well lately notifications just open to that person's wall instead of opening to the notification and the push notifications hardly work. Do they work for you?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 1loudsvt (Jun 10, 2011)

Grab the latest update that's been fixed

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

I still don't get any notifications unless I go into notifications and hot refresh. I have it set to use push and I've logged in quite a few times with no luck. :-

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I've used Fast for Facebook (I think is what it's called) but I don't actually use Facebook. Might be worth a shot.


----------

